# Soundtrack release tips



## krisbja (Jun 25, 2018)

Hello

I am releasing a soundtrack from a movie I did recently. There is a lot of music in the film and many cues. 

What is your opinion on how many cues you should include on the soundtrack and do you think it's better to put several cues together to make a longer track or just release them as they are. Also - do you have any opinion on how to name the tracks and in what order they should be, like having them in linear order.

I am btw going to release it on Spotify and maybe Youtube so I don't need to worry about the storage space on a cd etc. 

I know that this is probably just a matter of taste and preference but it's always good to hear others opinion on the matter so thank you in advance. 

All the best!


----------

